# ganymed-ssh2.jar: Verzeichnis wechseln



## michaelarban (16. Feb 2011)

Hallo,

ich bins nochmal.

Weiss jemand, wie man bei Verwendung von ganymed-ssh2.jar auf einem SFTP-Server das Verzeichnis wechseln kann?

In den entsprechenden JavaDocs finde ich kein "cd" (changeDirectory)-Funktion oder dergeleichen?:bahnhof:

bye


----------



## xjCoder (22. Feb 2011)

Hi,

sorry für die späte Antwort, habe die PN aber gerade erst entdeckt...

Also ich habe ein cd bislang noch nicht gebraucht, da ich meist mit absoluten Pfaden zu tun hatte, 
aber egal, hast Du es schon mit 
	
	
	
	





```
Session.execCommand(java.lang.String cmd)
```
 versucht?
Damit habe ich zumindest die 'fehlenden' Befehle nutzen können


----------



## michaelarban (23. Feb 2011)

Hallo Xeter,

danke für die Antwort.

Session.execCommand("cd ./meinVerzeichnis") wäre eine Möglichkeit, aber ich weiss nicht, ab diese Unix-Befehle auch auf FTP-Servern funktionieren, die bspw. auf Windows-Maschinen laufen.

bye


----------



## xjCoder (23. Feb 2011)

...also ich habe zwar keinen Windows-(S)FTP-Server zum testen da, 
aber vom Prinzip her sollte Dein Beispiel-Befehl doch eigentlich sowohl 
auf Windows als auch auf Unix-Systemen anwendbar sein.

Wenn in dem Eistiegsverzeichnis der Ordner "meinVerzeichnis" vorhanden 
ist, sollte ich ihn auf beiden Systemen per "cd ./meinVerzeichnis" erreichen, 
da auch der WindowsKiste in diesem Moment der Separator '/' statt '\' egal 
sein dürfte.


----------

